# 1 month of Sobriety



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Today is the 1st of day of the month so I think there's no better time to commit to a month of sobriety. 

My drinking has gotten out of hand. A day without is a struggle. I'm overweight and feel terrible about myself. I'm an all or nothing person so I need to set an ambitious goal like this to make my mind commit. 

I know I can do it. 

Wish me luck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

heavyrain11 said:


> Today is the 1st of day of the month so I think there's no better time to commit to a month of sobriety.
> 
> My drinking has gotten out of hand. A day without is a struggle. I'm overweight and feel terrible about myself. I'm an all or nothing person so I need to set an ambitious goal like this to make my mind commit.
> 
> ...


Actually, this is a bigger triumph than you think. You are doing GREAT! :boogie :boogie :boogie <- I haven't given my patented three boogies in a long time.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Strongly consider AA. It'll help.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done,its been over 7 for me.


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the encouraging words. 

I think I'll post an update at the end of each week.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wonderful goal!


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

Right on man. This should be a piece of cake for you. Good luck!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Good luck , I quit drinking 4 months ago. It was tough but it gets easier. I got into these patterns of drinking too frequently, everyday for some stretches. I didnt like it so i cut back, and eventually i just decided to see how long i could go without as drink, and have lost most of my desire to have one. I feel much healthier too and no longer have heartburn.


----------



## thomass (Feb 2, 2012)

Have you considered the feeling you will have the say after you relapse god forbid that you do.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you can do it. I gave up cigarettes for the last time about Feb last year. I haven't smoked pot or anything since the eighties. I've been tempted and come close, but didn't. you can do this.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

You the man, keep it up


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just thought I'd write a quick update - 

4 days in now. It hasn't been a huge struggle though it is on my mind quite a bit. I'm determined to see it through to the end of the month. 

I've lost a couple of pounds (also dieting and exercising) and have found myself more productive and doing other things to pass the time. 

I'll update again next week


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

woot woot wootie! good for you!


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

How long are you going to try?


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Rossy said:


> How long are you going to try?


For 1 month at least. Hopefully longer


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

The first few weeks/months are hard. Its been 7.5 months for me now.


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Rossy said:


> The first few weeks/months are hard. Its been 7.5 months for me now.


Wow that's great!

How bad was your drinking habit before you stopped?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

It was quite bad for a while,hardly had anything for 18 months now nothing for the last 8 months.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

thomass said:


> Have you considered the feeling you will have the say after you relapse god forbid that you do.


I'm not sure if you have any experience with people who are trying to get sober or not, but in my experience we've always tried to stay away from thinking about these types of things until we've gotten a couple weeks of sobriety down. The idea of what a relapse will do is just planting a seed for them to fail, because they rather fail early on than further down the road.

Good luck OP! I haven't made it through all of the posts yet but I hope to see you updating us on your recovery. Personally, I found AA to be very helpful. You just need to find the right type of meeting with the right group of people to make it worthwhile.


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well....7 days in and I cracked. 

I'm honestly not gonna beat myself up about it. The fact that I managed to go nearly a week is a minor miracle. 1 month was never realistic for me. 

I've come to the conclusion that drinking is actually better for me than not right now - as ridiculous as that may sound. 

I don't have the pleasures that normal people have in life such as having a gf, friends, social life so I need drinking as a way to relax so I won't mentally implode. I need to escape my thoughts sometimes and drinking is the best way I know how to do it.

However I have used the time I have abstained as motivation to take longer breaks between drinking and commit to losing weight in a more serious way. 

I will still update here to the end of the month. My goal now is to stick to the plan I have made for cutting back and I want to lose 10 pounds by the end of the month. If I achieve those goals then I don't consider this a complete failure


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

heavyrain11 said:


> Well....7 days in and I cracked.
> 
> *I'm honestly not gonna beat myself up about it.*


 Good! 



heavyrain11 said:


> I've come to the *conclusion* that *drinking is actually better for me than not right now* - as ridiculous as that may sound.


That does not sound good at all.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Alcohol is a depressive


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by heavyrain11

*I've come to the conclusion that drinking is actually better for me than not right now - as ridiculous as that may sound.*

*Lisa* - That does not sound good at all.

Yes I know but notice I said 'right now'. I am making positive changes in other areas of my life atm but I'm just not strong enough mentally to cut alcohol out of my life at this given moment. It's just how I relax. Some people smoke weed or have sex or exercise.

The god's honest truth is I don't have a good enough reason to stop drinking. It's too much mental torture to always be straight and thinking about the reality of my situation.

Truth to be hold I am in no way a hardcore alcoholic. I only drink beer, in the evening and I can abstain for a while but I just need to relax at some point.

Anyhow I've rambled on enough.

Thanks to anyone who offered supportive words and I hope this doesn't discourage anyone else who is trying to abstain. Every situation is unique


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

It sounds like drink could have a hold of you.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

to what degree is your drinking? like black out drinker, alone drinker etc.how long have you been hitting the bottle for?

i had a thing with drinking a while ago.


----------

